# Algae type?



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

An acquaitence of mine has this in their tank. I thought it was hair algae with diatoms but after pondering the pic I am no longer sure. Any ideas?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

No pic  .


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Ack! Will correct...........

No luck. He deleted the pic. Very nice pic of something though. I will try to get him to repost.


----------

